# E3 Visa dependent University Fees



## rj1975 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi All,

I am planning to move to the US on an E3 visa. I have a query about E3 Dependent Visa. If my son takes admission to US university on E3 dependent visa will he be considered an international student or a local student? What sort of fees structure will apply for him in Universities? Do I need to pay international fees or a local fees for his education in Universities?

Thanks


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

It varies a bit from State to State and University to University, but as a broad principal, US Universities the Domestic - International student is far less important than the Resident - Non-Resident divide. Particularly if one is applying for a publicly funded State University or College, generally there is a period of residence in that state before one becomes eligible for the in-state resident tuition rate.

For public or publicaly funded universities generally there is

a base tution fee that is paid by those recognized as resident for tution
an additional fee that covers the part of tution not subsidised by the state because the student
In a way it is kinda similar to the difference between a Commonwealth subsidized place and a non-subsidized place in the Australian university system


Key thing to bear in mind is that residence for purposes of tuition is different from other definitions of residence within State regulation.

In the University of California system for example a person must meet the following the following 4 requirements in order to be a California resident _for purposes of tuition_ at UC. 

Continuously present in CA for more than one year immediately prior to the first day of classes that year
Intent to remain in CA one year before first day of classes (this is really to cover temporary abscences
Financially independent
Immigration Status 
As it happens an E3 visa is a qualifying non-immigrant visa under point 4 so he would not be automatically excluded from being treated as a resident for tuititon purposes so long as he me the other requirements.

Some State systems will recognize residence in neighbouring States

Some Universities will waive the non-resident portion of fees for students on scholarships

Other factors will include whether on not he ends of applying to a University within the State you are working on your E3 visa.

Private universities are an entirely different kettle of fish.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Moulard said:


> It varies a bit from State to State and University to University, but as a broad principal, US Universities the Domestic - International student is far less important than the Resident - Non-Resident divide. Particularly if one is applying for a publicly funded State University or College, generally there is a period of residence in that state before one becomes eligible for the in-state resident tuition rate.
> 
> For public or publicaly funded universities generally there is
> 
> ...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Once he is 21 his E3 dependent status is over and he will have to apply for a student visa as international student.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

I presume you both are aware, but in the event you are not, its also worth noting, that the working privilege does not extend to E3D dependent visa children under 21 so your son would not be able to work to partially fund his education or lifestyle. Although once on an F visa, he would he able to work on campus (or off if directly related to his studies).


----------



## rj1975 (Apr 19, 2013)

Moulard said:


> It varies a bit from State to State and University to University, but as a broad principal, US Universities the Domestic - International student is far less important than the Resident - Non-Resident divide. Particularly if one is applying for a publicly funded State University or College, generally there is a period of residence in that state before one becomes eligible for the in-state resident tuition rate.
> 
> For public or publicaly funded universities generally there is
> 
> ...


Thanks @Moulard very elaborative answer. Apologise for late response on your post. From your post I understand that each state have different rules for the student fees. Does it mean that if I am working in Chicago and my son is studying Washinton, D.C , will he be treated as International student for the purpose of fees? It is possible that I can work in any state and I will be the tax resident of the country. And if I am the tax resident of the country, how my son's status will be treated in any of the US state for the university. At this point of time, I am not sure at which state I am going to work or in which state my son will get the admission but I want to do the groundwork so that we can aware of the fees structure in different state with respect to his status so that at the time of admission we can take the informed decision.

Many Thanks
Regards


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Your tax residency is of no consequence. His tax residency is of no consequence

If you son was in the US on an E3D visa moved from Chicago where perhaps he was enrolled in High School to DC to attend University he would likely be treated as an out-of-state resident for the purposes of tuition. Prior to turning 21 he would need to convert to a Student visa and from that point onwards he would be treated as an international student.

From a purely planning perspective, if you plan for 2 years out-of-state tuition and 2 as an international student ; and as your son gets closer to university admission age, and starts exploring where he may like to go, then you can deep dive into those specific states and institutions.


----------



## rj1975 (Apr 19, 2013)

Moulard said:


> Your tax residency is of no consequence. His tax residency is of no consequence
> 
> If you son was in the US on an E3D visa moved from Chicago where perhaps he was enrolled in High School to DC to attend University he would likely be treated as an out-of-state resident for the purposes of tuition. Prior to turning 21 he would need to convert to a Student visa and from that point onwards he would be treated as an international student.
> 
> From a purely planning perspective, if you plan for 2 years out-of-state tuition and 2 as an international student ; and as your son gets closer to university admission age, and starts exploring where he may like to go, then you can deep dive into those specific states and institutions.


Thanks @Moulard , your detail response are much appreciated.


----------



## rehan81 (10 d ago)

Hi @rj1975,

As I am in the same situation as you were, I thought I would reach out to you.
My son, who recently completed his senior year in Sydney, and recently moved to the United States on E3D visa. We intend to enroll him in university, but we are unsure if he will be accepted as an international or domestic student.
I wanted to get your opinion on the matter and find out if you had to pay any kind of international student fees. 

Many thanks
Regards


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Rehan

I will give you the same advice I gave about a year ago to RJ

While on E3D visa, you son should be eligible to apply as a domestic student. But Domestic vs. International is the wrong question to be asking - or at least only part of the picture

His residency status for immigration purposes may be different that it is for tuition purposes - particularly if enrolling in a public or State sponsored University

There are three tuition rates based on state residency In-state (or resident), out-of-state (or non-resident) (both of which are domestic) and International.

In-State tuition particularly for public universities are often subsidized by the State and therefore cheaper. But typically your son would have had to have lived in the state for at least a year, and there may be other limitations. These vary from University to University and from State to State, so he will need to do his research when choosing where to enroll.

Once your son turns 21 then he will no longer be eligible for the E3D visa and would have to apply for a Student visa in his own right, and from that point would be treated as an international student.

Typically the tuition fees for an international student are the same or at least similar to the non-resident rate, but there can be additional fees and charges that need to be factored in.


----------



## rehan81 (10 d ago)

Moulard said:


> Rehan
> 
> I will give you the same advice I gave about a year ago to RJ
> 
> ...


Thanks @Moulard, this information was very helpful


----------

